# Sodium Hydroxide Shipping



## Kamahido (May 13, 2019)

I buy Sodium Hydroxide 50 pounds at a time from Bulk Apothecary. Have for quite some time. Costs $18.05 for shipping. Went to buy another bucket and the shipping price is now $72.31! Anyone else seen such a spike or is it just Bulk Apothecary?


----------



## Nanette (May 13, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 13, 2019)

I've always found their shipping high.  I get mine from Essential Depot.   I know shipping wasn't that high but prices did go up the first of the year. so not sure.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 13, 2019)

The Lye Guy shipping is in the same realm -- about $32 from him to Iowa for 24 lb NaOH. Cost per pound is about $3.60 shipping included.

I checked Amazon for pricing. I'm seeing NaOH in larger quantities from 20 to 50 lb in the range of $2.60 to $3.00 per pound, shipping included.

Duda Diesel NaOH is probably the least expensive at $111 for 50 lb in a pail, shipping included ($2.22/lb) https://smile.amazon.com/Devil-Sodium-Hydroxide-Chemical-Caustic/dp/B00KCY6N28

Here's 40 lb in a pail for about $100 including shipping ($2.50/lb) https://smile.amazon.com/Sodium-Hydroxide-Caustic-Soda-Beads/dp/B07LCWM11N

I also need to order NaOH soon and can use 20-25 lb. Here's 20 lb in a pail for $73 shipping included ($2.92/lb). https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VQVPSR2


----------



## Kamahido (May 13, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> The Lye Guy shipping is in the same realm -- about $32 from him to Iowa for 24 lb NaOH. Cost per pound is about $3.60 shipping included.
> 
> I checked Amazon for pricing. I'm seeing NaOH in larger quantities from 20 to 50 lb in the range of $2.60 to $3.00 per pound, shipping included.
> 
> ...


Have you ever bought lye from any of those supplier before? I ask because I try to stay away from purchasing soap supplies from amazon, as the quality is too inconsistent for my taste.


----------



## snappyllama (May 13, 2019)

I'm just about to buy some and found the flakes at WSP for 2.83 per pound:

18 lbs @ 44.99 
+ 5.95 handling fee
= 50.94

50.94 / 18 = $2.83 per lb


The flakes aren't my favorite for using with frozen milks (I think they take longer to dissolve and require more stirring), but I like the price and that they are packaged in 2lb containers. Plus I can add in a bunch of other stuff under the same "handling" fee.

Has anyone else noticed that WSP seems to have better prices lately.... maybe everyone else has gone up more?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 13, 2019)

I've bought from The Lye Guy, but I haven't purchased from the others. 

Some Amazon "stores" sell a junky mish-mash of stuff -- kids toys, used clothing, hazardous chemicals, and other oddball things they pick up at a discount and resell on Amazon. Stores like these are probably drop shippers wanting to make a fast buck, and I've learned to avoid those because you're right -- quality and service from businesses like this are often inconsistent.

Duda Diesel (selling the 50 lb pail) has a decent reputation on and off Amazon. On Amazon they have a 97% positive rating. They are mainly biodiesel people, as is The Lye Guy, but they sell to soapers too. I have heard a few SMF folks buy NaOH from Duda, but you'd have to ask them for their opinion about the company. You can order off their website if you prefer -- https://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=+sodium++hydroxide 

The company selling the 40 lb pail -- Best Cleaning Supply -- has a 98% positive rating on Amazon. They specialize in chemicals for janitorial and cleaning services, and NaOH fits into their product lineup. They look pretty legit. You can order off their website https://www.bestcleaningsupply.com/Sodium-Hydroxide-Caustic-Soda-Liquid_APP-280 although I only see 50% NaOH solution on their website, not dry NaOH as they are selling on Amazon.

The company with the 20 lb pail is probably the most iffy. Their product offerings seem to be appropriate for a company that's trying to do more than make a fast buck. It looks like they're a soap, bath, and body supplier. They have only a 91% positive rating on Amazon, however. The low reviews seem to be related mostly to slower than expected shipping and possibly poor packaging in a few instances.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 13, 2019)

I don’t know how to copy a link from the Amazon app, but I see Essential Depot selling 32 lbs of food grade lye in 2lb containers for $49.97 + $21 shipping which ends up being $2.22/lb.


----------



## Kamahido (May 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone. Decided to go with Duda Diesel's website for my order.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 13, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> ...Essential Depot selling 32 lbs of food grade lye in 2lb containers for $49.97 + $21 shipping which ends up being $2.22/lb.



That's a good price -- thanks for sharing this. If you want NaOH in smaller bottles, which is my preference, this is a very good deal. The cost is the same per pound as the Duda Diesel 50 lb pail, and that price is about as good as it gets unless a person can find a local supplier that will let you pick it up at their dock to save shipping fees.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 14, 2019)

Kamahido said:


> Thank you everyone. Decided to go with Duda Diesel's website for my order.




I buy from DD my last 3 50# pails.  It is $105 for it shipped to Massachusetts.  My only issue is they ship FEDEX and they stink.
I didn't' know they sold on Amazon.


----------



## earlene (May 14, 2019)

I check the prices at the time of my order, and factor in the cost of shipping.  I tend to buy from the best/least expensive source available at the time of my order.  However, making a large purchase when I can get the best price, has helped prevent me from having to scramble for a good price later.  I don't buy it in buckets, however, as for my needs that doesn't make sense.

Essential Depot has periodic promotions that offer free shipping.  AND they also have periodic sales on their NaOH.  Both those times make for phenomenal price reductions, and that's when I buy from ED.  I prefer the ED lye bottles because they are MOST suitable (for me) for holding my masterbatch lye solution, so that is an added plus when I buy from them.

A couple of other times, I have purchased from an Amazon vendor at a pretty low price and no additional shipping.  When that price is the best at the time of my order, that's where I buy.

I have used Lye Guy NaOH, but did not like the PET plastic bottles it came in; safe enough for dry lye, but a bit too flimsy for my liking. Plus the cost of shipping for me made the bottom line price too high anyway.

Other online vendors I have used, but ruled out due to the high cost of shipping to my location were Bulk Apothecary, Bramble Berry and most others I have included in my pricing checks.


----------



## Kamahido (May 14, 2019)

earlene said:


> I check the prices at the time of my order, and factor in the cost of shipping.  I tend to buy from the best/least expensive source available at the time of my order.  However, making a large purchase when I can get the best price, has helped prevent me from having to scramble for a good price later.  I don't buy it in buckets, however, as for my needs that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Essential Depot has periodic promotions that offer free shipping.  AND they also have periodic sales on their NaOH.  Both those times make for phenomenal price reductions, and that's when I buy from ED.  I prefer the ED lye bottles because they are MOST suitable (for me) for holding my masterbatch lye solution, so that is an added plus when I buy from them.
> 
> ...


 Indeed. For the longest time Bulk Apothecary was cheapest for me with their grand total. But quadrupling the shipping was nuts! I would just buy a pail and refill all my 2 pound bottles with it. 

Bulk Apothecary is pretty close to me geographically, which I am sure contributed to the low shipping cost. Such a shame...


----------

